
Ask HN: How did you go from idea to product to first 100 customers - mrburton
Far too many people only see successful companies, but rarely do they see the struggles that occur early on. I would love to hear about how you went from a simple idea, product to fighting for your first 100 users.<p>You don&#x27;t have to be generating millions a year, if you&#x27;re even generating $1,000 a month, I would love to hear about your journey. I know there&#x27;s websites like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;indiehackers.com, but I&#x27;m interested in hearing from others.
======
seanwilson
For my Chrome extension Checkbot
([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)), I got the idea when I
was working as a freelance web developer on several websites at a time. I was
doing a lot of manual checks for SEO, speed and security best practices, and
wanted something to automate the process for me. I wanted a tool that could
check many pages at the same time, check for many best practices, check
localhost sites, check unlimited sites and let you recheck whenever you made a
change. I couldn't find one at the time so I made my own.

I showed Checkbot in its early stages to several people I knew and after I had
the feeling enough other people would find it useful I spent time packaging it
into something I could try to sell. This included polishing the UX, creating a
website and writing a web best practices guide which was a lot of work. I
launched a free beta on reddit and Product Hunt which I got a lot of feedback
from. After refining the product some more, I launched payment plans and now
I'm slowly growing a paid customer base.

------
ecesena
For us, SoloKeys, it was via Kickstarter [1]. We have blogged for a couple
months before the campaign, typically sharing on HN where we hit the front
page 2-3 times. Overall we signed up 2.5K emails that then helped funding the
campaign very quickly. Independently from a crowdfunding campaign or not, I
think trying to generate some sort of buzz at a specific point in time can
help amplifying your message.

Post-campaign, we launched Shopify + Amazon US stores. In a sense we reset
from zero, because our product isn't recurring. I think the 3 key strategies
to get the first 100 customers on the store have been: 1. speaking at a
conference (clearly planned in advance), 2. Amazon US, because people can find
you even if they don't know you, 3. again some blogging, for example I went
back to all my major posts and added an update with a link to the store
(example [2]), so new readers can find it.

[1] [https://solokeys.com/kickstarter](https://solokeys.com/kickstarter)

[2] [https://hackernoon.com/why-choosing-a-fido2-security-
key-8cb...](https://hackernoon.com/why-choosing-a-fido2-security-
key-8cb0e5a1a71e)

Edit: formatting

------
smt88
You have the order wrong. It should be customers, then idea, then product.

That’s how all the successful products I’ve worked on have done it. Someone
was in an industry, saw a need, built a product, and sold it to old
coworkers/friends/employers in that industry.

~~~
mrburton
Care to support this with your example of something you done?

~~~
smt88
Insurance — cofounders worked in insurance and saw a need for telematics that
don’t require a smartphone or dongle. Built it and sold it to their friends.

Real estate — cofounders worked in RE and saw a need for automated reporting.
Built it and sold it to their friends.

Marketing — cofounder’s company (he was the CMO) spent $500k on a bespoke
campaign automation system that was easy to build. Built a generic system that
did the same thing, sold it to other marketing execs that he already knew.

Getting the first customer is extremely hard, so that should usually be your
unfair advantage when starting a company.

------
JunaidBhai
We tested Draftss ([http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com)) back in April
2018, and here we are today where we have successfully achieved $8,000 MRR by
serving 100+ customers with 0 refunds till date. Draftss provides Graphic
design & Landing Page UI/UX with code on a monthly subscription.

Initially, we built a minimal landing page with a decent portfolio (We had
been running a design shop for more than 10 years and we had a good portfolio
to show). We pushed the prototype website live within a week. To validate the
idea we first published a Show IH post on IndieHackers and hurray! We received
our first 4 customers. We had added the Experiment Plan at $29/per task
thinking that our customer would want to try our services first and then opt
for other superior plans although we didn’t saw any such behavior from our
first few customers.

By then we were pretty sure that our productized service was filling a market
gap. We tried reaching out to customers for feedback on our services who had
previously tried design platforms like 99designs, Upwork, Fiverr, and were
unhappy with the designer services. Each platform had their own issues. This
was an important point where we considered adding many services and carved a
path for future updates. We improvised our landing page, edited out our FAQ’s,
added more designs to our portfolio, optimized images for faster load time,
and many other UI changes to make the landing page more beautiful and crisp.
We re-launched our services on several listing websites and blogs. The traffic
picked up and we were consistently getting users who were interested in our
services.

While the visitors to our landing page were flowing in, we were eventually
hunted on ProductHunt. Within a few minutes, we were bombarded with visitors
on our website. We were sitting handling live chat for more than 18 hours
straight, trying to initiate a conversation with as many visitors as possible.
We believe live chat with visitors on the website is the most effective medium
for getting quick and actionable feedback on your product. For a span of 3
days, We got around 1500+ visits out of which we were able to convert 11
paying customers.

We received tons of feedback from our visitors and customers. Using this
feedback we keep on improving our services. Within the course of 10 months, we
tried connecting with many communities to find a product-market fit. We helped
these communities with our experience and made some good connections. We
eventually created a product where we started providing FREE landing page
UI/UX feedbacks to founders
([http://draftss.com/getfeedback](http://draftss.com/getfeedback)). We have
helped hundreds of founders in improvising their landing pages and are now
inclined to create more open source projects that shall help the community.

